# Cost of DMT if you're doing your own extraction?



## AgentWiggles (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty self-explanatory. If I order mimosa hostilis bark and do the extraction, what's my cost per dose looking like? How much exactly is a dose, and how much do you get per gram or whatever unit mimosa bark is sold in?


----------



## BlueNine (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll give you some numbers I pulled out while waiting for my naptha to soak up the goodness a while back...£31 for 0.7g of DMT (could've got more out if I'd had the time), that includes the reusable parts and surplus NaOH (for 4 more extracts) and Naptha (for 1 more extract).

I've been having baby-doses of 20mg, but 50mg is a recommended good dose so it works out at roughly (31/14) £2 per hit


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 26, 2010)

BlueNine said:


> I'll give you some numbers I pulled out while waiting for my naptha to soak up the goodness a while back...£31 for 0.7g of DMT (could've got more out if I'd had the time), that includes the reusable parts and surplus NaOH (for 4 more extracts) and Naptha (for 1 more extract).
> 
> I've been having baby-doses of 20mg, but 50mg is a recommended good dose so it works out at roughly (31/14) £2 per hit


i get a kilo of root bark at a time and 3 lbs of naoh it costs me just abouve a hundred. i dose at around .05-.08. Be careful with that stuff though its very very strong. My friend flipped out on it one time cuz he did to much, i had to hold his hand for about 10 min while he flipped out ha. I think a strong dose is considered .06.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 26, 2010)

the SWEET spot is .05! This will take you to the "above & BEYOND!"

Anything above this for the first timer could be shrill terror or a forgotten memory lost in fractal hyperspace


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2010)

If you are in the states it shouldn't be more than a dollar a dose, provided you do efficient extractions.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! Really? I mean 100g of bark is 45 dollars approximately, I'm not sure what the required chemicals would cost but they seem cheap, so around or under 20 dollars. So I'll get 65 doses out of that? That seems like a TON. Idk what I'd even do with all that.


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2010)

think you are paying too much for the bark.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 27, 2010)

ANC said:


> think you are paying too much for the bark.


If you want to know all the facts about DMT... go personally to ANC who is like the DMT DePOT here on RIU... one dollar a dose, NICE!


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2010)

You can get MHRB at $10 for 100g, now even on a shitty set of pulls you should manage about 500mg at a minimum. which is 10 doses of 50mg (excesively strong doses).... 
you need like one small can of naphta which is maybe $2 (and the naphta can be reused if you are clever enough to do small washes instead of useing gobs and evaping it).
And about 100g of lye (I buy 1kg tubs for about $2), so say $0.20 for that., basicaly if you got $20 you are gold.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 28, 2010)

Just found bark on KTBotanicals for $18.90 for 114g. You know of a place I can get it even cheaper?


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah, will look it up later, you can do half that price, although I have not sampled the wares from the cheaper supplier, KT's stuff is the bomb, and I can vouch for its high yields.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 29, 2010)

Prolly just buy it from there then since I have no need for that much bark. I'll probably only buy 30g, and I'll gladly pay extra to know I'm getting high quality materials from a known and trusted site.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2010)

Check celestialsource.com


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you kind sir. You ever buy from there?


----------



## mogascreeta (Feb 1, 2010)

about 1% of the bark is DMT. i have tried many suppliers but the best is the root bark from eBay user: thegallactictoad ...it would cost you about $1.00 per 100mg to extract. 

honestly, just buy it from this ebay guy. its superb mexican quality (i know haha), and at a decent price for a kg


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2010)

No I haven't


----------



## lightwill (Feb 2, 2010)

mogascreeta said:


> about 1% of the bark is DMT. i have tried many suppliers but the best is the root bark from eBay user: thegallactictoad ...it would cost you about $1.00 per 100mg to extract.
> 
> honestly, just buy it from this ebay guy. its superb mexican quality (i know haha), and at a decent price for a kg


Actually you are absolutely wrong. This is a common misnomer when people buy bark from TGT.

I have been working with Mimosa hostilis root bark for for over 10 years. I started when it was all whole strips. Whole strips are at %.6.

Then, I checked out the bark supplied by The Galactic Toad. Many people give props for this bark but it is actually the lowest quality bark on the market. 1% is just OKAY but everybody thinks that it the goal or something. The reason why you are getting 1% from TGT bark is because it is fresh. Not because it is the best. If some of that bark sat around for a while and was then sold, say resold by another shop, which is what is happening often, the results would be not so good. Not even 1%. The bark is full of shreds and fibers that are not active and have no purpose for being in the there, other than as filler or inadequate processing methods.

Actually the Galactic Toad has succeeding in driving the market price for Mimosa hostilis significantly down and put several people out of business who could not keep up with the evolving market place, by providing the lowest quality product for the least amount of money. Then having people perpetuate the idea that this bark is so great.

The BEST bark is from Brazil. There is simply no competition. The reason you think TGT has the best bark is because you have never worked with the Brazilian bark that I am speaking of. I don't mean that all bark from Brazil is better. I mean the bark from one of the biggest MHRB producers, probably the biggest, in Brazil is the best. It is the best because of many reasons. I will start with the harvest, of course the inner root bark strips are harvested. Guess what? Then it is dried IN THE SHADE in only one day. This preserves the vital compounds because they do evaporate from excessive drying in the sun. This has been proven. After the shade drying in one day and one afternoon the bark is immediately ground up. This results in the typical bark everybody thinks it so great (well not so typical even now because it was shade dried unlike most).. The bark is full of fibers and useless material which is then removed by a manual, labor intensive filtration process. The result of this filtration process is PERFECT POWDER. With a particle size of 1/10mm. Believe me you do not know what you are missing if you are still messing around with "shreds". It is all about the "powder" my friend. This particular powder which I am speaking of has been reported at 1.6% and that is not including the jerumine (jungle spice). Since it is so finely powdered all of the compounds are readily available and very easy to access.

This bark is always fresh and sometimes out of stock because it sells VERY quickly. This means that it is ALWAYS FRESH. So if it is out of stock, wait for the next round and then compare it to the toads bark and you will laugh your ass off.

Anyway, the bark I am referring to, the Brazilian MHRB Powder. THE BEST IN THE WORLD. Period. No competition. It's also the best price which no other site in the USA will even consider to offer. Approx. half of what everyone else charges if not less. $75 per KG.

Check the other forums like the Nexus if you dont believe and you can read report after report regarding the yields and experiences derived from the bark I am speaking of.

This has been a community service announcement for the betterment of the collective consciousness.

http://celestialsource.com

Click above if you want the best for the least amount of money and the least amount of time awaiting your delivery. This is no joke. Believe it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2010)

I think the last batch I got, might have been from there actualy, was a local groupbuy... The powdered bark was very low yield, I'm trying another stb on it as I type (rolling bottle with other hand), the shreded bark was ok though.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

SHOP til ya drop.. for DMT products


----------



## SLH (Feb 4, 2010)

I have ordered some stuff to make DMT and also to make a MAOI (using Syrian Rue seeds), but what is the procedure for taking them? How much MAOI do you need?


----------



## mogascreeta (Feb 4, 2010)

lightwill said:


> Actually you are absolutely wrong. This is a common misnomer when people buy bark from TGT.
> 
> I have been working with Mimosa hostilis root bark for for over 10 years. I started when it was all whole strips. Whole strips are at %.6.
> 
> ...


i understand that the galactic toads bark has fibers in it... indeed it is very annoying.. but i have ordered many Kgs from brazil and also from that supplier you said there... 

i don't care how much experience you think you have this is the internet, none of that matters if you are wrong. yes it is much easier to use a STB extraction and you will likely get yields around 1.6% with the VERY powdery bark you speak of even if the spice is white, but i have tried many suppliers and yes there are other suppliers that offer a better yield, but i find that the spice extracted from those samples just wasn't near as active as the spice from the galactic toad. i avoided the annoying fibers by using an A/B instead of STB and also get cleaner spice as a result. 

what if the bark that YOU buy is fake? what if YOU are wrong? i don't need to listen to you, because i know what i'm talking about, so i wont post on this thread after this post. i


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 5, 2010)

he seamed very upset. some people just don't like being confronted i guess.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2010)

After the FDA bust at bouncing bear this week, you had better take whatever you can get... I smell the end of easy DMT.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> After the FDA bust at bouncing bear this week, you had better take whatever you can get... I smell the end of easy DMT.


wait are you telling me that there will be no more bouncing bear?


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2010)

Difficult to say, the FDA took all his stuff in the warehouse as well as all his money...


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

damn that crazy. he had a pretty legit fucking business. i loved his online store. just all the great herbs and teas too. thats a damn shame. i just don't see how they can do shit like that.


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 9, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> wait are you telling me that there will be no more bouncing bear?


SHIT!! i've been dragging my feet. celestial source had M. hostilis listed as coming soon a few days ago....now it's not in their line up at all.  i just placed an order with Nature's Wonders from new mexico. anyone have experience with them? thanks for any info...


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, celestial was one of the first to pull it from their catalog. Fuck your FEDs ok.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Feb 10, 2010)

FUCK WHAT THE FUCK. God dammit that SUCKS. KT and Celestial both pulled it... I'll be ordering whatever I can find. SO pissed off. Absolutely WILL NOT take DMT that I haven't extracted myself, so if I can't get my hands on bark, I'll never get to experience it.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Feb 10, 2010)

Well wait a second, what's mimosa tenuiflora? A certain site who I won't name but is reliable lists it as being "also known as mimosa hostilis"


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2010)

tenuiflora is the correct name now, it used to be hostilis.


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 10, 2010)

So is it not going to be impossible to get mimosa h. anywhere?


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha sorry I'm high I mean are they just gonna stop selling Mimosa H. root bark? Everywhere?


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably...


----------



## AgentWiggles (Feb 12, 2010)

But it's still in Celestial's catalog, even if it's currently out of stock... I'm about to order a kilo if it comes back into stock.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2010)

Celestial and a number of other companies marked it as out of stock, the mment the news about BBB came through, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## BlueNine (Feb 13, 2010)

The UK site i've posted around here a few times is still up and (presumably) selling...so don't lose all hope.

Seems strange that they've cracked down on a legal herb though :s


----------



## GalacticToadSellsFakeBark (Jun 29, 2010)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ warning! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

galactic toad sells fake products

his bark yields 0% dmt and his peganum harmala freebase extract does not glow under uv light


----------



## GalacticToadSellsFakeBark (Jun 29, 2010)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ warning! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

galactic toad sells fake products

his bark yields 0% dmt and his peganum harmala freebase extract does not glow under uv light


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

stop spamming. the nerve of some people.


----------



## [email protected] End Friend (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't trust most of the ebay vendors out there when it comes to MHRB, especially the powerdered MHRB some of them sell. I've had a legit hookup for the raw untouched inner bark directly off the tree, for about 4 years now. It took me quite awhile to find them after I started the search. Keep searching, they are out there. Neither the procurement nor the extraction should not be a problem for anyone out there with a reasonable intelligence level.


----------



## GalacticToadSellsFakeBark (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> stop spamming. the nerve of some people.


Im not Spamming im warning ppl *smack


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

you made an account just to say that? i think a competitor dmt bark dealer is jealous


----------



## GalacticToadSellsFakeBark (Jul 7, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> you made an account just to say that? i think a competitor dmt bark dealer is jealous


Being that he doesn't even sell that much he would be last on the list of competitors.

I honestly think he buys root bark locally from bouncing bear, does a vinegar boil to pull out the goods, washes / dries it then sticks it on ebay for suckers like me to buy it.

I just noticed in his feedback other ppl complaining about it saying it was junk and they will never buy from him again but they left neutral feedback so i didnt catch it.

Also the item description says it ships from Mexico but when you get the package it comes from Sarcoxie Kansas which is very close to bouncing bear's store.

And I just found out he used to rip ppl off from this website mimosahostilis.com which is no longer up. 

I rest my case Galactictoad is some punk from Kansas selling second hand pre extracted spice that he bought locally from bouncing bear


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 17, 2010)

GalacticToadSellsFakeBark said:


> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ warning! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> galactic toad sells fake products
> 
> his bark yields 0% dmt and his peganum harmala freebase extract does not glow under uv light


Dude get off your high horse!

Personally have a friend who's ordered kilos of galactic's products and has major success working with it! Don't be jealous that the money is not going in your pockets.


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 6, 2011)

Around $100.... worth it


----------



## Holly Rose (Jun 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> I think the last batch I got, might have been from there actualy, was a local groupbuy... The powdered bark was very low yield, I'm trying another stb on it as I type (rolling bottle with other hand), the shreded bark was ok though.


 Where could I get supplies


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 14, 2017)

costs around hunnen n fif


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> costs around hunnen n fif


LMFAO


----------



## DankDru (Jun 20, 2017)

So much spoon feeding information on this site. Figure it out yourself. If you can't, you shouldn't be doing something like this.


----------



## DankDru (Jun 20, 2017)

Make your NaOH from salt. Go to lowes, grocery store. Not rocket science


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)

Isn't this whole process $150 - $300 ?


----------

